# Subwoofer Recomendations



## S3R_E46 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum. I have an older Kenwood KSC-7701 box, which houses 2 10's. The measurements I have been able to find are: 32"x16.25"x11". Both foam surrounds are gone.

I am looking for replacement subs that will provide the most bass for this size ported enclosure, which if I remember my math, it equates to ~3.31 total internal cubic feet. The box is divided into 2 separate sections. Also, should I put any poly fill and if so, how much? 

The amp is currently a Memphis Belle M Class multi-channel.

Thoughts and suggestions will be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I get 1.3-4cu ft. per chamber. Inside measurements can help you be exact. 

cubic foot= (length x width x height) divide by 1728
where L, W and H in inches 

A lot of subs will work with modifications and some will just drop in.

I like these choices---
JBL GT5-10 (gt510) - 10" Subwoofers - Sonic Electronix
http://www.jbl.com/resources/Brands...en-US/BoxesandParameters/GT510Tech_050108.pdf

Boston Acoustics G210-4 (g2104) - 10" Subwoofers - Sonic Electronix
http://mobile.bostonacoustics.com/Manuals/G2_Man.pdf

JL Audio 10W3v3 (10w3v34) - 10" Subwoofers - Sonic Electronix
JL Audio: Products

As you can see, most of these subs have a manufacturer recommendation of .6-.7 sealed and about 1.2-.4 ported. I would make them ported if the box you have is well built and has room to be ported; or you can just pick the sub you like and build an enclosure for it.


----------



## S3R_E46 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Schmiddr2. Have you personally used any of these? What are your thoughts about polly fill and quantity? The box I have is exactly like this one (the only info I can find): Kenwood KSC-7701 10" Subwoofers In A Speaker Box at PropertyRoom.com

Anyone else have thoughts on subs you have used?

Thanks


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Not any of these exact ones. I have used BA and JL subs. Both very good imo. If I were able to read specs and design boxes I would help you decide which one works best for you. But after looking at the enclosure..I would build a new box.

Budget is good to know and can you build enclosures using MDF?

As for polyfill, - Google Search

PS: Make sure the midrange and tweeters are not hooked up.


----------

